# iText - Java meets PDF



## stev.glasow (16. Dez 2003)

Java Magazin Ausgabe: 11.2003 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit iText existiert eine leistungsfähige Bibliothek für die Erstellung von PDF-Dateien. Die Bibliothek steht unter der LGPL- oder MPL-Lizenz zur Verfügung und gibt dem Java-Entwickler die Möglichkeit, die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten des PDF-Formats für eigene Anwendungen zu nutzen.


find ich ganz nützlich - vieleicht kann es ja jemand gebrauchen. vollständiger artikel mit kurzer 'anleitung' gibt es hier.


----------



## HeyMan (16. Jan 2004)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht. 
Nach sowas hab ich schon die ganze Zeit mal Ausschau gehalten.
Werd mal ein bisschen damirt rumspielen.
Danke für das Posting.

HeyMan


----------



## Tobias (16. Jan 2004)

Was ist denn die MPL-Lizenz??   

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Pulvertoastman (16. Jan 2004)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mozilla1.1.php


----------



## Heiko (27. Sep 2004)

Ist es hier bekannt, dass IText mit dem Acrobat 6.0 Probleme hat?

Bei uns kann das nicht geöffnet werden.


```
response.setContentType("application/pdf");
```

Muss man den Code hier verändern, dass das mit Acrobat 6.0 verträglich ist?


----------



## Heiko (5. Okt 2004)

Leider hat diese Lösung nicht funktioniert. Und der Kundenservice von Acrobat supported den Acrobat Reader nicht.

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit der Materie?

Es geht vor allem darum, dass ich das PDF Dokument nicht mehr abspeichern kann. (Fehlermeldung: Dokument kann nicht gespeichert werden. Der Vorgang ist nicht erlaubt.)

Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------

